# Information Superhighway



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ever wonder what makes up most of the Internet traffic?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

The cartoon missed the other lanes going the other direction - you know, "Garbage In Garbage Out"!


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

simple 
1) PORN
2) email SPAM


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In other words, garbage. Thanks for the enlightenment, but in case you didn't get it, the
cartoon was intended to be humorous.

_"For a man's views to be considered relevant, he should never state the obvious." -- Hubert Heever_


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

aim2pls said:


> simple
> 1) PORN
> 2) email SPAM


Yep you are right good old SPAM SPAM SPAM and More Spam..:nono2:


----------

